# / on xfs

## menschmeier

I am trying to change the root file system (/) from ext3 to xfs.

The other file systems like /opt, /var, ... I changed this way:

1. backup the file system to an external hard disk

2. booting into a linux live cd

3. mkfs.xfs 

4. modify /etc/fstab

5. rebooting system 

This works but with / I run into a problem. After mounting the file system the system complains. I can not remember the complete message. It complains about loop, modprobe, binfmt-xxx etc. I am sorry the be so unclear about the message but maybe someone knows what could be the problem.

----------

## frostschutz

well, one possible problem may be that you have xfs as module only in your kernel, and if your root filesystem is xfs you can't actually mount it cause it can't get at the xfs module in the xfs filesystem

there is also the possibility that you backed up the data wrong and stuff got lost or permissions changed when copying it back so it's broken for good.

other than that, I think it may be the guy in your avatar causing it...

----------

## menschmeier

I should blame it on my avatar ...

XFS is built into the kernel - not as module. Otherwise I would need a ramdisk to mount a XFS root file sytem.

The backup is working if I use a ext3 fs ... now I am switched back to ext3.

Unfortunately it is very time consuming switching / from ext3 to xfs ... much too much to give it a try again the next days ...

----------

## lyallp

A little more info would not go astray.

I assume, as livecd, you are doing a 

```
mkdir /mnt/root

mount -t ext3 /dev/sd?? /mnt/root

```

Is it this that is failing?

Also, once you reformat the root partition, don't forget to check your grub configuration. (unless, you have a separate /boot partition)

----------

## menschmeier

I am sorry to be so unspecific.

I forget some steps:

1. backup the file system to an external hard disk

2. booting into a linux live cd

3. changing the fs using mkfs.xfs -f /dev/sda6

4. modify /etc/fstab in live system

5. mounting the new xfs file system

6. copying data from ext. disk to xfs fs: cp -Rp /mnt/backup /mnt/newroot

7. modify the /etc/fstab on /mnt/new and replace ext3 to xfs for /dev/sda6

8. rebooting system 

All these steps worked out, almost - step 8 of course not completely. I have a separate boot partition. 

When boot into the system the kernel was able to mount the xfs root partition. Later I got this message:

 *Quote:*   

> request_module: runaway loop modprobe ...

 

Might be a problem with grub and MBR ... http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=253794

I will try it again the next week a see if this works out. Then I will report it here.

----------

